# 15% Off All Kayaks - This Weekend



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

Fathers Day Sale!

Take 15% Off all new in-stock kayaks this weekend. Offer valid in-store or via our website Kayak Gear, Ski Gear, Alpine Sports - Boulder Ski and Kayak. Use coupon "KAYAK15" during checkout.

We have a great selection of boats from Wavesport, Dagger, Liquidlogic, Wilderness Systems, and Native. 

Call us at 303-325-3231 to check for specific boats. We also have some great deals on some lightly paddled demo's.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

Alpine Sports said:


> Fathers Day Sale!
> 
> Take 15% Off all new in-stock kayaks this weekend. Offer valid in-store or via our website Kayak Gear, Ski Gear, Alpine Sports - Boulder Ski and Kayak. Use coupon "KAYAK15" during checkout.
> 
> ...


Any chance you could extend this deal to paddles as well?


----------



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

nmalozzi said:


> Any chance you could extend this deal to paddles as well?


Sure what the hell! It's fathers day. Let's make it a full on sale.

All new, in-stock, regular priced paddling gear 15% Off storewide now through Sunday only.

Also, just so everyone knows, we *always *do *15% Off* on all accessories purchased with a boat. 

Come on by Nick - we'll hook you up!


----------

